# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Carvão ativado

## Julio Macieira

*Carvão activado*

Introdução

Na busca por manter a água dos nossos aquários mais limpa, lançamos mão dos mais diversos artifícios e aparelhos. Existe um produto, no entanto, que ajuda muito a manter a água com a transparência necessária para que os corais possam absorver luz da melhor forma possível e ainda "limpa" a água de forma muito interessante. Esse produto é o carvão ativado.

Aquários em geral costumam manter taxas muito mais altas de matéria orgânica dissolvida do que se encontram em ambientes naturais. Além disso, por conta da formação de ácidos orgânicos, a água costuma apresentar coloração amarelada com o decorrer do tempo, mesmo quando o aquarista tem por prática efetuar trocas parciais de água. O carvão ativado ajuda a resolver esses problemas de forma bastante eficaz. O nome do processo se chama adsorção.

Definição do processo 

Adsorção é a coleta de matéria orgânica dissolvida na água por uma interface apropriada - a água do aquário. Durante a adsorção, o material orgânico se liga ao carvão ativado e deixa o meio aquático. Se a ligação química entre o adsorvente (carvão ativado) e o material adsorvido (matéria orgânica dissolvida) é forte, o processo é irreversível e definido como adsorção química. Por outro lado, se a ligação é fraca, existe a possibilidade da reação ser revertida, pois ela é apenas física, e pode resultar em alteração na concentração do material adsorvido.

Produção do carvão ativado 

O carvão ativado é produzido em duas etapas. A primeira é a utilização de materiais como carvão de origem mineral, animal, madeiras ou cascas de frutos de diversos vegetais  (como o coco). O material é aquecido até 600oC para retirar todo seu conteúdo de hidrocarbonados. Essa etapa deve ser conduzida na absoluta ausência de ar, para evitar a combustão do carvão.

O segundo passo é sua ativação. O material é reaquecido, dessa vez até 900oC na presença de um gás oxidante, que faz o carvão desenvolver sua porosidade interna, formando a superfície em que o material orgânico dissolvido será coletado da água. Curiosamente, o tamanho dos poros não é fundamental na remoção dos adsorvidos em fase líquida.

Fatores que afetam a taxa de adsorção

1 - Transferência de massa do adsorvido para o carvão ativado

2 - Tempo de contato

3 - Concentração e natureza do material a ser adsorvido

4 - Tamanho da partícula, área de superfície do poro, e a escolha do carvão ativado

5 - Presença de filme biológico na superfície do grão de carvão ativado.

O processo de adsorção se dá em três etapas distintas. A transferência do adsorvido através do filme biológico que rapidamente se forma em torno do adsorvente por conta de bactérias, difusão através dos poros do carvão ativado e formação de ligações químicas entre as moléculas do material orgânico dissolvido e do carvão ativado. As duas primeiras etapas são limitadas por uma taxa dependente da quantidade de material orgânico dissolvido na água. A terceira é instantânea.

A transferência de massa de matéria orgânica dissolvida para o carvão depende da combinação entre os poros e o filme biológico formado no carvão ativado e a concentração de matéria orgânica na água, de maneira que será necessário usar maior quantidade de carvão ativado se houver mais matéria orgânica dissolvida num determinado corpo aquático.

O tempo de contato é fundamental. Se for muito curto, a transferência de massa pode até mesmo nem ocorrer. Portanto, usar carvão ativado em local de grande circulação de água não é, definitivamente, a maneira ideal de utilizar o material. Colocar carvão ativado dentro de um tubo em que a água seja forçada a passar em baixa velocidade em relação à quantidade de carvão utilizada (que dependerá do volume de água do aquário) é a forma mais eficaz. Esse método (chamado de "ativo") de uso de carvão se contrapõe ao método "passivo", onde apenas se coloca o produto em contato com a água, de maneira tal que seja possível grande volume de água passar em torno do recipiente onde foi colocado o carvão, não passando forçosamente através dele. Isso não quer dizer que usar carvão de forma "passiva" não funcione. O carvão ativado usado dessa maneira apenas é sub-utilizado, podendo inclusive não "conseguir" adsorver tudo o que poderia, se usado de forma "ativa".

Moléculas de poluentes mais pesadas  são adsorvidas mais lentamente do que as mais leves. Além disso, a configuração da molécula afeta a rapidez com que é adsorvida. Moléculas altamente ramificadas são adsorvidas mais lentamente do que as mais compactas.

A taxa de adsorção varia de acordo com o quadrado do diâmetro de cada grão de carvão ativado. Uma vez unidas na interface água / matéria orgânica dissolvida, a difusão das partículas orgânicas tem taxa de adsorção afetada pela quantidade de carvão utilizada. 

A adsorção é afetada de maneira especialmente curiosa pelo  filme biológico que se forma rapidamente nos grãos de carvão ativado. Como são muito oportunistas, bactérias presentes na água logo colonizam o carvão ativado formando um filme de material biológico.

 O filme de bactérias aumenta a transferência de massa de matéria orgânica dissolvida para dentro dos grãos de carvão e promove a continuidade da remoção de matéria orgânica dissolvida após a capacidade física do carvão ser exaurida. Esse processo se dá porque no filme de bactérias existe a presença de bactérias heterotróficas.

Efeitos

A remoção de matéria orgânica dissolvida na água é bastante importante, pois apenas o uso de desnatadores de proteínas (skimmers) não é 100% eficaz. O carvão ativado, portanto, é um importante aditivo ao processo de remoção de poluentes orgânicos dissolvidos na água.

O outro dado interessante diz respeito à coloração que a água desenvolve com o correr do tempo - geralmente amarela - que o uso de carvão ativado é capaz de resolver. Existem muitos subprodutos do funcionamento do aquário que acabam na água, sendo alguns chamados "ácidos húmicos". Em grande parte, são eles os causadores da cor amarelada da água. Nessa condição, a luz que entra na água e serve de fonte de energia para corais fotossintetizantes termina alterada profundamente, causando prejuízo aos corais e desperdício, dado o alto custo de lâmpadas de boa qualidade para o eficiente funcionamento do metabolismo dos corais. O uso de carvão ativado é uma das formas de tornar a água praticamente transparente.

A introdução de carvão ativado de boa qualidade pode fazer a água aumentar sua transparência em até 1.000 vezes em 48 a 72 horas. Por causa disso, é necessário cuidado ao usar carvão ativado pela primeira vez.

Qualidade

Existem diversas marcas de carvão ativado, e colocarei aqui as características necessárias para determinarmos o que é um "bom" carvão ativado.

1 - Ausência de fosfatos

No processo de produção do carvão, e dependendo do tipo de matéria prima utilizada, pode ocorrer a presença de fosfatos no produto final. Como fosfatos são indesejáveis na água de aquários marinhos com corais, detectar a existência de fosfatos é importante para determinar se a marca comprada atende a esse quesito. Deve-se colocar alguns grãos do carvão ativado dentro do tubo de um teste de fosfatos de boa qualidade e efetuar o teste com água que seja o mais pura possível (de filtro de osmose inversa). Se houver qualquer quantidade de PO4 detectada, é melhor não usar o carvão.

2 - Quantidade de pó

Todo carvão ativado deve ser enxaguado antes de colocado em contato com a água do aquário para remover partículas muito finas, de pó, que podem entrar em contato com a coluna d'água e se depositar sobre as rochas e os corais (ou, no caso de aquários de água doce, sobre plantas e tronos ou pedras). Se, no ato de enxaguar, o tempo para remover o pó se tornar muito longo, ou até mesmo se for visivelmente impossível remover o pó do carvão ativado de tanto tempo empregado no enxágüe, provavelmente o produto não é de qualidade superior.

Quantidade

Geralmente, a literatura aconselha utilizar de 0,5 a 1 grama de carvão ativado por litro de água do aquário, mas já vimos acima que esse dado não procede. O que importa para a efetiva remoção de matéria orgânica dissolvida na água é a sua quantidade, de forma que não é possível mensurar isso sem testes geralmente caros, para sabermos quanto carvão é necessário. Por causa disso, acaba-se utilizando a fórmula citada na literatura, que é puramente empírica, mas dá resultados satisfatórios. Determinar a exata quantidade de matéria orgânica dissolvida na água é um processo penoso e variável, pois o aquário não terá a mesma quantidade de matéria orgânica dissolvida na água após a primeira vez em que se utilizar carvão. Então, mais uma vez, é razoável usar a quantidade que se recomenda em livros e artigos de escritores renomados.

Uma curiosidade; se no aquário existir filtro ultravioleta, é aconselhável não colocar sua saída de água diretamente sobre o carvão ativado, pois a probabilidade de prejudicar o filme de bactérias do carvão ativado é bastante acentuada, eliminando um dos benefícios do uso do carvão.

Continuidade de uso

É tido como fato que, depois de um certo tempo - normalmente após 30 dias de uso continuado - a quantidade de carvão ativado usada no aquário está saturada. Eis outra coisa dificílima de se determinar, mas, se a água do aquário começar  ficar amarelada novamente dentro desse prazo, é de se considerar que realmente houve saturação do produto. 

A troca por outra partida de carvão na mesma quantidade ou a interrupção de seu uso por certo período vai de um aquarista para outro. O assunto é muito controverso, portanto é muito difícil determinar se é necessário manter carvão ativado permanentemente no aquário ou não. Sugiro que se experimente para obter resultados puramente empíricos e manter um certo padrão de acordo com o que se observar. Se for usado por um mês e descartado, pode ser bom trocar o carvão ativado por novo ou esperar alguns dias para colocá-lo de novo no aquário. Minha opinião pessoal é que quanto maior a carga biológica do aquário, maior a necessidade de usar carvão ativado de forma permanente.

Prováveis problemas

É muito comum ouvirmos dizer que carvão ativado remove alguns elementos úteis da água do aquário, e isso pode até ser verdade. Já li artigos de escritores reputados que dizem isso. 

Esse problema, no entanto, pode ser resolvido com facilidade se o aquarista promove trocas parciais de água regulares em seu aquário. O que se diz é que o carvão retira da água, principalmente elementos-traço. Por sua característica de ocorrerem em concentrações muito baixas é que esses elementos têm esse nome, portanto, fazendo trocas parciais de água, elimina-se esse risco.

Outro problema, esse sim, completamente não comprovado, é que a presença constante de carvão ativado na água do aquário poderia causar doença de linha lateral em peixes. Só cito esse fato para afirmar categoricamente que absolutamente isso nunca foi provado.

Conclusão

O uso de carvão ativado de boa qualidade é extremamente recomendável como acessório do processo de filtragem em aquários. Além da remoção de matéria orgânica dissolvida, causa grande transparência na água, sendo ambos objetivos comuns à boa manutenção de aquários, tanto de água doce quanto marinha.

Fontes:

Stephen Spotte - Fish and Invertebrate Culture, Second Edition. Wiley -Interscience Publications - 1979

Tchobanoglous - artigo - 1972

McCreary and Snoeyink - artigo - 1977

Maqsood and Benedek - artigo - 1977

Morris and Weber - artigo - 1964

A. J. Nilsen and S. A. Fössa - The Modern Coral Reef Aquarium Vol. I - Birgit Schmettkamp Verlag - 1996

J. Charles Delbeek and J. Sprung - The Reef Aquarium Vol I - Ricordea Publishing - 1994

C. Bingman - artigo - Aquarium Frontiers - 1995


Artigo de *Ricardo Miozzo*Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinho

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Ora aqui está um bom artigo!!  :Palmas:   Tudo explicado como dever ser (e em portugues)!!  :Pracima: 

Atentamente,

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

LEGAL D + esse artigo uso bastante carvao e naum sabia se tinha quantidade q eu deveria usar

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Bom artigo.......sempre usei, desde a agua doce até agora. :SbOk: 


PS: queremos mais artigos em portugues, que o inglês não está presente (ou nunca esteve)

----------


## Ruben Miguel

já agora, que marcas usam?

já verificaram os fosfatos do carvão?

obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

o meu e de uma marca daqui do brasil (lotus)

----------


## Luis Marçal

Bom dia,

É possivel "recuperar" o carvão depois de utilizado?

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

Não.

Eu uso mês sim, mês não, e o efeito sobre os nitratos é visível... passou de valores entre os 5 e 10 ppm para o intervalo 0 - 5 ppm.

----------


## willian de assis

> o meu e de uma marca daqui do brasil (lotus)


e é muito bom por sinal me surpriendi com sua eficasia  pois fasso teste de Absorção,nitrato e fosfato. e seu preço muito abaixo dos outros.

----------


## marcoferro

que jeito voces estao usando ele?
"ativo" ou "passivo" eu sempre usei aquelas "sacolas" que colocam dentro do sump com o carvao, to querendo fazer alguma coisa pra mudar isso , algo parecido com reator fluidizado sei la...

o que acham?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde .
Se eu tinha dúvidas , após esta leitura deixei de as ter .
Vou continuar a usar o carvão activado no salgado .
abraço
afonso

----------


## marcoferro

esse Ricardo Miozzo é muito bom aquarista ,
eu o conheci pessoalmente a muitos anos atras quando ainda era cliente da onda aquarios em Sao Paulo - Brasil que na epoca ele e Alexandre Talarico se eu nao me engano eram socios na loja e que logo na entrada tinha um aquario deles muito bem montado e muito bonito , e o que mais impressionava era que so tinha um skimmer e um chiller mais nada...

----------


## FabioAlexandre

Mitoscarvão

----------

